# Brookshire software



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what's going on with Brookshire software? I'm trying to get an issue with VSA worked out and not having any luck. It almost seems like they are not in business anymore? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't personally know much about them. Guess you have all their contact info? I found this:

https://www.brookshiresoftware.com/company_main.htm


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

corey872, yes I have that information. I have had no response from them. I really like VSA for it's relative ease of use. If there is something out there that is similar to VSA I might be willing to try it if Brookshire is no longer going to support its products............


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

What issue are you having with VSA? I have some experience with it. I have yet to see anything that is comparable at the same price point though I haven't really looked lately. If you are using DMX then you may be able to use one of the Xmas light sequencing apps like Vixen or xLights...


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

packetbob said:


> What issue are you having with VSA? I have some experience with it. I have yet to see anything that is comparable at the same price point though I haven't really looked lately. If you are using DMX then you may be able to use one of the Xmas light sequencing apps like Vixen or xLights...


The issue I'm having is the laptop I had a lot of routines on crashed the hard drive. The files are still there ,but when I re-installed VSA and tried to run them , I get an error message that says the routine was made with a newer version. I have tried to update it ,but I'm not getting anywhere with that.
I'm just running VSA through a servo board and a relay board also.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess the big question would be - were the routines really made with a newer version? Possibly the file is corrupt due to the hard drive crash?


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

What version of VSA did you create the routines in?
And what version do you have installed (if it is different)...
Like corey872 mentioned it is possible that the routines were corrupted...


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok , you guys are the best. It never occurred to me that the crash could have corrupted the files. I went back through and re-checked everything and found a few things that were set wrong. I went through and changed them and every thing seems to be working correctly. I have to tweak a few things ,but that 's no big deal. Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Spookmaster66 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Good Luck*

Brookshire software is notorious for not answering emils. They have been like this forever. Believe me I have sent them 4 emails over the last 3 years and NOTHING!. I love VSA but there is just no suppport...

Some one on this forum will help you.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've had VSA for a long time, probably since 2008? They used to be real good about answering e-mails ,phone calls, etc. but as you say in the last 4-5 years there seems to be zero support . That's a real shame too because I really like their product and it is fairly easy to use.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it worked out! Now, get yourself a second hard drive and back-up regularly! Hard drive loss is NO FUN (speaking from experience!)


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

For what is worth, I have put together a FAQ of sorts for VSA solely based on my experiences with it... 
http://www.zappedmyself.com/animatronics/vsa-info-faq/


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

corey872 said:


> Glad to hear it worked out! Now, get yourself a second hard drive and back-up regularly! Hard drive loss is NO FUN (speaking from experience!) [/QUO
> 
> I already have a 1 TB external hard drive just for that purpose. I just need to back it up on a regular basis. Lesson learned....................


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

packetbob said:


> For what is worth, I have put together a FAQ of sorts for VSA solely based on my experiences with it...
> http://www.zappedmyself.com/animatronics/vsa-info-faq/


Thanks for the link. I will look at it and see if there are any tips I can use. I've do have a lot of experience using VSA, just not recovering the routines..............Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi guys, not sure what’s going on with Jon at Brookshire either. I’ve been fielding a lot more VSA questions than ever lately. I’ve tried a few wellness check emails to him and haven’t heard any response. Hopefully the situation improves and he gets back on top of things. 

Packetbob, Nice write up! Hope you don’t mind if I share the link in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Nelson,

Feel free to share the link..
The info may be a bit outdated..
Feel free to let me know about any errors or updates required....

Bob



MonkeyBasic said:


> Hi guys, not sure what's going on with Jon at Brookshire either. I've been fielding a lot more VSA questions than ever lately. I've tried a few wellness check emails to him and haven't heard any response. Hopefully the situation improves and he gets back on top of things.
> 
> Packetbob, Nice write up! Hope you don't mind if I share the link in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

I updated my site a while back and just noticed I mucked up the VSA info link.. It should be:
VSA Info and FAQ – zappedmyself.com

I have also put together a list of animatronic control systems that people here may find helpful:
Animatronic Control Systems – zappedmyself.com





packetbob said:


> Hi Nelson,
> 
> Feel free to share the link..
> The info may be a bit outdated..
> ...


----------

